# separating bucklings & doelings at what age?



## Shadow Woods Nubians (Nov 19, 2007)

I have only two kids this year: a doeling and an intact buckling. They are 7 weeks old and have been in a pen together. When do I need to separate them? I'm afraid it's time already but I hate to keep them alone, and I hate to put them in with adult goats. What do you all do in this situation? 

Elizabeth


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

I try to separate at two months old. I've been told that they can breed as early as this. Don't know first hand, and don't want to.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Some kids will breed very early, some don't, so it's better to be safe than sorry. If you don't plan to use the buckling for future use or sell him as a buck, get him wethered and he can continue to be a companion for the doeling.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

If it's ND's...you better start separating them pretty soon....at least that's what I am told....and that is what I do.

But, here's what I seen with ND's - - - The bucks can unsheathe at about 8 weeks old.....the doelings first noticeable heat came at about 3 months.....
My brothers Nubian doelings first noticeable heat was about at 4 months..........but with all that said...they could very easily have come in a light heat, and it went unnoticed.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep 8weeks if no other choice just put a cattle panel between them then they can still lay side by side and have the same amount of room


----------



## Shadow Woods Nubians (Nov 19, 2007)

Mine are Nubians, but Whimmi, I went to your website and your doe Princess is the most beautiful little doe I've ever seen! Makes me want NDs so much!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Well Thanks.!!!...she came out of about the ugliest doe that you will ever see. She is Hill Country/Alexander Farms bred......that means that her sire and dame came out of your neck of the woods......bet you can get you some if you want.
She is due to be a FF in March and her teats are already as big as my little finger........if her udder is half descent, she's gonna be a keeper.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Whim,
I went to your website and just loved the name. I have one question for you though....Atah medaber Ivrit? 


Tamera


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

:rofl Lo, ani lo medaber.......anglitt....Ani Mitzta'eret.... :shrug2

:needcoffee

Behatzlacha, Whim


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I do it at 24 hours. If I am buying a buckling or keeping a buckling I always raise two. The only buckling who would be in the baby pen longer is waiting on another buckling to be born to go in a seperate pen with him 

Bucklings bully their sisters, they don't make good companions for them, they harass them constantly and drink way to much milk from the lambar. Mine are seperated way before they become sexually active. That point is moot here. Vicki


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine are wethered by 2 weeks or age or separated early and then butchered as young bucklings. I don't trust them at all :twisted


----------

